# my jungle



## vinspa (Oct 8, 2005)

just took some photos of my jungle. He is about 10 months old hope you all like him


----------



## Jason (Oct 8, 2005)

didnt work, i cant see the picture


----------



## Jason (Oct 8, 2005)

sory just took a while to load, great looking snake, showing some great colours.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice little jungle looks like a Tully line i recognise should colour up really nice


----------



## vinspa (Oct 8, 2005)

HE IS ONE OF PAUL BERRIDGES FROM qld


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

Did you get any locality information at all out of curiosity..just looks Tully that's all.Is it completely banded?


----------



## stiffler (Oct 8, 2005)

Great looking Jungle. Looks very good colours for only 10 months old. Good luck with him.


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*

Dog ugly!! :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah they're dingo ugly those jungles hey zuludude,especially those ringed ones :lol: 

Here's a pic of my little Tully girl same age,she has hardly any black and is colouring up nicely


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*

Your battering the saveloy there boy its definetly an intergrade browns :lol:


----------



## obee (Oct 8, 2005)

*my*

Vinspa do you know the parentage of your animal[names]? Paul has some nice jungles and produced some rippers! The males he used last year were bred by me,just interested how some of the littl'ns are goin.


----------



## vinspa (Oct 8, 2005)

mum is freckles dad is brute hope this helps you obee!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

> Your battering the saveloy there boy its definetly an intergrade browns


Say what???Surely you can see by the head pattern and scale count that that's pure jungle,no intergades for this little black duck but it is a coastal :twisted:


----------



## obee (Oct 8, 2005)

Freckles is Pauls line and Herc's Brute was bred by me.Freckles is a nice snake in the flesh.Hope he does well for ya!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

Can see your line in that by the head pattern obee...nice animal.


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*

So ya like pauls freckle hey browns!! :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

lolz i like mine better :lol:


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*

Backdoor man you just dont understan :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

LOL you're right i don't understand :? :shock: 

Here's a pic of a gravid girl i'm expecting aprelay anyday


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*

Dont yo know browns the whole world out theres a JUNGLE !!! :lol: Yes browny i reckon iuts got a few eggs or you been feeding it elephants yungdude!! Yep matey your jungles are great put me on the waiting list!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 8, 2005)

No probs,thanx, and nah she hasn't had a feed in a couple of months  

I love the jungle mate it's just those concrete ones i can't handle :roll:


----------



## zulu (Oct 8, 2005)

*re my*



BROWNS said:


> No probs,thanx, and nah she hasn't had a feed in a couple of months
> 
> I love the jungle mate it's just those concrete ones i can't handle :roll:


 YEh me mum at wollongong says wonoona is wall to wall houses,my best spot for herps GONE,it was a great nesting area for diamonds :roll:


----------



## stiffler (Oct 9, 2005)

I really like the jungles that have stripes from head to tail. Anyone got any pics of this type?


----------



## obee (Oct 9, 2005)

yeah browns i can see the influence of old bess the great grandmother,but i can also see pauls line.nice photo browns.krauss's line?i also like the dorsal striped animals.now,i never used to.but i have decided to keep some from 03.


----------



## obee (Oct 9, 2005)

sorry about size of photo,it is of a yearling full sibling of the dorsal striped animals i kept,completely different patterned to them.i will try and post a photo when i get one.


----------



## hugsta (Oct 9, 2005)

Great looking jungle vinspa, Paul Berridge certainly has some real crackers. I have seen a few in the flesh and they are truely awesome. 

Thats a great looking jungle of yours as well obee, very nice.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 9, 2005)

Thanks,yeah that's a Krauss animal and crossed with a particlarly nice male only.This is yours also from Bess line i think,she's still quite skinny but should be right for breeding next season and still nice colour.I plan to put a Stone male across her,i think the offspring could be quite nice.







This one is the mother to the girl below who is due for prelay anytime as you can see.She's not stripedd and neither is the male but i'm hoping some stripes do pop out.











This is her before prlay gravid


----------



## vinspa (Oct 9, 2005)

browns how much do you sell your yearlings for


----------



## Dicco (Oct 9, 2005)

Obee, that Jungle is absolutely stunning, do you still keep and breed animals like that?


----------



## Shimarah (Oct 9, 2005)

He's gorgeous Vinspa  

Browns and Obee lovely jungles also!


----------



## obee (Oct 9, 2005)

thats old bess's line by the look of it browns.no stripe accross the nose.she produces excellent black in most of her offspring.crossed with a stone male should give ya some nice carpets.i am waiting on 5 jungles to prelay hopefully this week.


----------



## krusty (Oct 9, 2005)

*jungles*



vinspa said:


> HE IS ONE OF PAUL BERRIDGES FROM qld




where abouts in qld is PAUL located and what is the price
for a pair of his black and golds the good ones.
if any one can help that would be great.........thanks......


----------



## vinspa (Oct 9, 2005)

paul is up in north qld and i paid $550 for my one


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 10, 2005)

Here's another one of Pauls from the previous season. I named him Snatch


----------



## The Rock (Oct 10, 2005)

Obee,- Looks like the youve cranked the colour up on that pic. Keep it real.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 10, 2005)

A few Jungles that I got from Paul.






This Houdini at 9 months

and Nyoto at around 5 months






Cheers
Curly


----------



## michaelh (Oct 10, 2005)

*jungles*



krusty said:


> vinspa said:
> 
> 
> > HE IS ONE OF PAUL BERRIDGES FROM qld
> ...



Krusty you can find Paul and Melissa Berridge in the web links section under Australian Breeders.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 10, 2005)

Stunning animals, so many different variations too, love the jungles with the gold spots on them, look great.

More pics!!


----------



## obee (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for the compliment rock.but no.i can swear on my child, i didn't. overcast day,cheap sony cybershot camera on the cloud option,point the camera push the button theres the photo.occasionally it shows the true yellow.unfortunately that pic doesn't.she's much better then the pic.i am no photographer!i don't even know how to reduce the size of the photo to attach to a thread,hence its size.good on ya for keepin an eye out for those that do.lol


----------



## The Rock (Oct 12, 2005)

That was no compliment, you see the guy that set my computer up is an amazing photograher and computer genius and the way he set my computer it makes it obvious when a pic is not true. That pic is so not true its not funny, the whole pic is glowing on my screen and looks very dodgy indeed. So once again, Keep it real.!!!!


----------



## lutzd (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Obes, certainly not criticising, but parts of that snake were fairly glowing on my screen too!  Maybe it's a touch radioactive??  ;-) I'd say the white balance wasn't too good on that shot!


----------



## shoey (Oct 12, 2005)

why are you using a hook you sook :lol:


----------



## southy (Oct 12, 2005)

that was just a little harsh, hooks are a great way to get snakes out, i find they aren't half as jumpy as if i was to put my hand in and try and grab them, especially with jungles as im told they are quite aggresive as youngsters, so i say keep using that hook until he settles down! nice snake by the way


----------



## obee (Oct 12, 2005)

for any parent to swear on there child i would say they were most definately telling the truth,my daughter is my world.your friend is definately not the genius he says he is,i assure you it is untouched.if you are refering to the 2 tone blotching,that is the way she is,lighter yellow towards the centre of each blotch.paul berridge was the person who recognized this at an early stage and suggested i keep her because of this.he also did quite a lot of photography for me,ask him if you know him.i don't know what you see but on my screen the photo is no different to any of the other photo's posted.if anyone knows someone in townsville they are quite welcome to photograph any of my stuff and post it for me.to prove the point.i am the only one who truly knows and i know it was not touched just a quick shot in the middle of moving house.so if you know ya stuff rock then it was nothing short of a huge compliment,again i thankyou.lol
codered and micheal who were the parents of your animals?


----------



## ad (Oct 12, 2005)

Hey Obee,
How about another pic of the snake with something that is universally yellow, ie a yellow bic lighter, a popular margarine/butter tub etc.
It would certainly be the best way to quieten the 'disbelievers' .
Cheers
Ad


----------



## vinspa (Oct 12, 2005)

why are you using a hook you sook??????? 

well have you handleed a jungle before???? they can be agressive at times.
we get all our snakes out with a hook to start off with anyway!!!!
you want a quite snake not an agreesive one


----------



## obee (Oct 12, 2005)

hey ad thats a good idea,but butters and marges come in different yellow to so i'll do it in the same conditions light etc and reveal the marge brand i use lol..your a nth qld boy do you know any herpo's here? that would photo animals if they did it and sent them to you then i had nothing to do with it.cheers. i guess this is karma someone doubting my jungles hey?lol


----------



## The Rock (Oct 12, 2005)

Im talking about the whole pic not just the snake, even the out of focus plant in the back ground looks radioactive as lutzd puts it. Must be a dodgy camera because from here they look crap, very strange that everyone elses pics look fine thou.?


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 12, 2005)

the pic looks fine on my monitor, not overly yellow, but browns mother pic looks radio active, like it should have a switch on it to turn it off lol


----------



## obee (Oct 12, 2005)

as i said mate it is a 5yr old sony cybershot.on the overcast setting the screen even changes colour before you take a pic.i wish it showed the true colour because it does not do the animal justice.but does any jungle photo!i think if iwas going to dodgy a photo i would pic a better[not out of focus]shot.this animal has pretty fair yellow.if you think she is crap thats fine i respect your opinion.some or possibly all the berridge animals that are posted here are half my line,i think these guys have some great potential.last couple of years pauls 3 main breeding males were bred by me.if pauls chooses my animals as an outcross to his line then i consider that a compliment to.you can't please everyone,but thanks anyway for your comments.cheers


----------



## obee (Oct 12, 2005)

rock i had another look at the photo and you are right about that plant.i see what you mean.it is about 5m from where the snake is and the only light part of the garden.i also had the camera on macro to get a head shot,but that obviously didn't work.
and ah,white balance,what white balance.i don't no if this info helps.it was not touched.cheers


----------



## zulu (Oct 12, 2005)

*re my*

Whats wrong with the OBE Chernobyl line? :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: :idea: 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 12, 2005)

> the pic looks fine on my monitor, not overly yellow, but browns mother pic looks radio active, like it should have a switch on it to turn it off lol



Lo pike you having a go at my new high contrast superglow jungles :lol: Yeah only reason that pic is off colour was to show a friend how gravid she was...any other pics of mine are as close to true colour as possible.

Here's a true colour pic of the one i have from obee,and also i don't know about obees pic but i saw a pic of one of Pauls animals"with tonnes of yellow tipping"{ which the colour of was way way overdone and the US also doctor most of their pics...


----------



## obee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have found someone with a great camera and experience who offered to take shots of all my herps for me.So when I can I'll post some.I took some shots on my little camera on the different settings.This is with the cloud setting in a lowlit room with a western star tub of marge this is almost exact to the colour of the tub.


----------



## Jason (Oct 13, 2005)

great looking jungles eveyone.


----------



## obee (Oct 13, 2005)

here is an outside shot on the auto setting but this shows the palings to the right off colour as they are an offwhite colour,almost cream not bluey-green as they appear in the photo.it is fairly overcast here today.


----------



## basketcase (Oct 13, 2005)

either way that is one sweet jungle obee, and thats coming from somone who doesnt even like them.


----------



## obee (Oct 13, 2005)

this photo was taken 2 seconds later only diffrence is i changed the setting to cloud for overcast[as it is today] no tricks just a setting change.as you can see now the hand colour and the palings are the right colour.this is as close to the colour of the animal as i can get.although her eye is slightly opaque.if it was any more real it would jump out your screen and bite you on your nose.lol


----------



## The Rock (Oct 13, 2005)

The middle pic looks ok, the only natural looking pic youve posted, the one with the marg container looks crap, the last one looks crap.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

As people with jungles know it's very hard t capture true colour especially the different shades.I find good results at night with the flash and outside but on a cloudy sunny day.

I have had my disagreements with obee but that's all water under the bridge now and have always said he has nice jungles.Have never questioned their quality just locality but they throw some lovely animals from the pics i've seen.

Here's another true colour pic from a different angle on same setting just cropped and you can see how much brighter the yellow is and good solid black which is very close to "true clour" wheras i called the other pic true colour also as it wasn't changed in anyway the same as this pic..I might try get a pic outside later it's too hot and nny without a cloud in the sky at the moment  

There' so many different shades of golds and yellows in jungles it really has to be seen in the flesh to appreciate it.On obees animal it has a 2 tone yellow similar to what he described with the first pic in doubt and is darker dorsally and a nice bright yellow laterally..


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah i agree Rock the best pic is the first one on the hand....still a nice coloured animal.


----------



## zulu (Oct 13, 2005)

*re my*

 The last to shots of the jungle outside OBE are good, the margarine container one too dull,i have the same trouble ,very nice jungle


----------



## obee (Oct 13, 2005)

the first photo is crap because of the setting but it gives the closest colour for the tub of marge.the second photo outside is the least accurate photo as it makes my house look blue and washes out the animal,nowhere near the colour.the last photo is accurate for the house but still washes out the yellow but only slightly.its still not right,but the truest rep of this snake to date and rock prompted me to do it and i'm glad i did.it also wasn't taken on macro.that is the only difference.again no tricks.i think anything i posted would not be good enough for certain ppl.
browns old bess had excellent black,little third colour and thats why i kept her and animals from her line.she isn't,never was meant to be or her offspring,high yellow animals.the animal in ? here is of my other yellow line.not related to the animal you posted.so if your girl has any yellow great.i hope she works for you to improve the black in your other animals.the yellow animals i have,have ok black but good yellow.the animal that rock is running down is very average compared to her full and half siblings,past and present,uncles and aunts i have.13 in total of her line.only 5 of the line related to the one you have browns,as crosses for there black.rock,there is one thing you have shown me mate and that is you are a little easily led if you are going to believe your expert coz i know for fact he and yourself are wrong, i took the untouched photo and i swore on my child,so unlike you i know the truth. 
as for paul touching up his photo's browns.i'm not sure what photo you are refering to,i'd like to see it.as you no we don't talk to much anymore but i can assure you paul is maticulus in his photo taking and puts most on a white background because of knockers like rock.he has an amazing camera and puts alot of effort into showing ppl what they are going to get as do i.i don't wish to argue with anyone on this i don't do that anymore.so this is my final word on this animal.if ppl want to talk and swap jungle comments and photo's then i only wish to do that.cheers


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 13, 2005)

i would like to comment that i saw the jungle carpet in question today (in REAL life) and to be completely honest the original photo obee posted is an accurate representation although probably does not do the animal enough justice. if you people think its too good to be true in the photo, then you should see the animal with your own eyes, its a complete stunner (and i want it)!
its unbelievable the way some people here are so quick to critiscize. i recommend all you disbelievers paying obee a visit and seeing the snake with your own eyes before you judge! just because you're jealous does not give you the right to discredit others


----------



## Retic (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree Pinkie. Great looking Jungle to me and I don't really like Jungles


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't doubt obee at all,some jungles absoluely glow and his being 18 mths is usually when they look their best.Here's a pic for comparison but doesn't show the animals true colour like my last pic and i use olive grove so no yellow marg containers :lol: 











> browns old bess had excellent black,little third colour and thats why i kept her and animals from her line.she isn't,never was meant to be or her offspring,high yellow animals.the animal in ? here is of my other yellow line.not related to the animal you posted.so if your girl has any yellow great.i hope she works for you to improve the black in your other animals



Most of my adult or breeder animals have excellent solid black some charcoal,velvet etc..i know what you mean by improving the black on some but i also like the ones with very little black or could you call that a hypo jungle lol j/j

Here's a crap pic of my Stone girl gravid but as you can see she has fair high yellow and great solid black and very little 3rd colour that pic too has no adjustments whatsoever, and people who didn't believe the colour who have now seen her in the flesh all have said nicer than in the pics.That's jungles for you...

the pic of pauls was one posted on m.pythons as i don't visit his site and looks like he's mate it so you have to login to read etc as well as having banned you,wierd huh????He has some nice animals for sure and so he should have too but the pic was on white paper good quality pic but the colour was just a touch overdone,i see these things clearly...from memory as a young animal it had solid black no flecking but in the last pic it had as much flecking as the Krauss line that many people have raised in the past but i'm sure Pauls is pure and your animal also has diamond like flecking.

I'm not here to argue but these things have been raised in the past and always come to a locked thread or the like but surely people can see that this is quite a common trait in many jungles some moreso than others,just like a couple of my animals in this thread.Lets just get over it and enjoy posting some pics of nice animals and everyone can feel more like joining in if you know what i mean?I know people who haven't wanted to post pics of their jungles because of all the criticism that happens all the time and why i stopped posting for ages too,but stuff it i love me jungles and i'll keep posting pics :wink: 

woops..here's the crap true colour pics.



.






Very hard to judge from a photo but better appreciated in the flesh for sure.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 13, 2005)

BROWNS, can you see pics from the ATR gallery?

Here's a couple of pics of "Snatch" hosted on my own web space. He's 18 months old and my only jungle (so far) so I dont have much to compare against. 

Obee, the parents are Titan and Ren (I think). Not sure if you are familiar with these two jungles or not.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 14, 2005)

Ha Ha, jump to conclusions everyone, I love it!. Ive never run the animal down at all just the pics as they were not true and that is obvious. I ve got jungles as yellow and some more so than that animal so it dosent worry me in the least. What does is when the pics some people post look so crap its impossible to tell what the animal really looks like and that to me is very dodgy indeed. Then people get all cry baby and try to cover their tracks. The marg container does not even look close to being true colour?. Once again, Im not knocking the animal as I dont give a stuff what animals you have but posting dodgy pics is very suss and you still keep saying their wrong, so I rest my case. Maybee you should change your name to dodgy obee. :wink:


----------



## obee (Oct 14, 2005)

i'm saying that they are not a true represent of the animals colour that is the wrong part of the photo.do you understand.they might be dodgy to you because you have shown me you know as much about photography as i do,bugger all! coz i did nothing to them! whose the sook now,I'VE GOT BETTER JUNGLES THEN THIS.GET OVER IT.your right,who cares.if you no the trick to showing true colour in jungles with an el cheapo camera please let me know and everyone else who try to show there jungles.if the marge container looks different to you also have a colour blindness prob.lol.because i am not a photographer doesn't mean i'm dodgy mate.fair go.crap photo's =crap photographer.you say,quote:What does is when the pics some people post look so crap its impossible to tell what the animal really looks like and that to me is very dodgy indeed.unquote.i don't think anyone is out to offend you with here lack of photography skills,i know i wasn't.it's a shame you had to bring this negative attitude to what could have been a nice thread.post some photo's man join in.
codered,i bred titain.he is an uncle to the snake in my photo's.he is the full brother to the best yellow jungle i ever had[he is old now not so much colour anymore]browns i like that last photo.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 14, 2005)

Funny thing is i'm colourblind to a degree but still see the different shades of yellow.I also believe P Krauss is colourblind.

Those last 2 pics look like siblings or related to the animal from Paul i mentioned but i can see obees line in there i bet.

Here's another couple of unaltered pics taken with better lighting, makes the last pic look crap just to show how different the same animal can appear in a pic and i'm no photographer by a long shot just a decent camera nothing flash i would love a pro to take some naturalistic pics like hanging from wild orchids and tree fern etc..














Yep bring on some jungle pics please i need a fix lol some of this years should be colouring up quite nicely by now .

Here's my solid charcoal black striped and spotted girl gravid and just had this other Krauss animal bred by J Montgomery have her prelay about 2 hours ago


----------



## orsm (Oct 14, 2005)

> solid charcoal black striped and spotted girl


that's a nasty looking snake (sorry).. the rest look quite nice though.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep you wouldn't believe how pretty she was 1 year ago though and she should throw some stunners...they don't breed true and usually good bloodlines give good results.The adults can be dog ugly yet still have hot offspring.Another thing with jungles you just never know how they'll end up looking like.You can pay top dollar and still end up with a fugly!

Also the first dorsal striped pic titled Mother is not my animal but the mother of the one that just had her prelay i didn't take the photo,again pics don't show true colouur every time.


----------



## fishead (Oct 14, 2005)

This afternoon I found an absolute screamer western star margarine tub down at biLo. High gold with no smudging in the black bits - possibly a meadow lea inter.... um hybrid?
he he
nice snakes guys.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 14, 2005)

obee,- sorry mate I didnt want to make you cry again. :lol: 
fishhead,- yeah Ive seen the same one. cool eh. :lol:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 15, 2005)

Hey guys. The parents of the photos I posted are Brute and Clone, and Brute and Sandee.

How pointless is this discussion. The way these poor jungle threads turn out one day you wont be allowed to swear or say Cheynei on here(the swearing part I agree with). 

Obee I understand your Jungle in question to be a truly stunning animal and know how hard it is to photograph such a stunning animal without drawing ctiticism, especially with a digital camera.

Browns, not trying to start an arguement here(hope you dont mind me borrowing your disclaimer) but I know Paul well and Obee is right when he says he would never doctor an image. I am so sure of this that if you can prove that he has then I'll give you one of my Jungles from his line, you can even pick which one.

fishhead ....lol great comment.

Cheers
Curly


----------



## junglemad (Oct 15, 2005)

authentic pic...i swear....especially when my team is losing.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

Junglemad,-ah, so its you that teaches obee how to take and post pics.
Why it bothers him so much what I think beats the hell out of me anyway, who the hell cares what a numnuts like me thinks, but the more he reacts the dodgyer it makes him look. I LOVE IT.!!! Go dodgy obee.


----------



## zulu (Oct 15, 2005)

*re my*

Yeh lifes a bitch,then ya die!!!!


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

so true, oldfella-come-zulu warrior. but ya got to have fun along the way.


----------



## Retic (Oct 15, 2005)

Next he'll be saying he uses thermostats for Gods sake. :lol: 



The Rock said:


> who the hell cares what a numnuts like me thinks, but the more he reacts the dodgyer it makes him look. I LOVE IT.!!! Go dodgy obee.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

I do but only on my incubators. :wink:


----------



## zulu (Oct 15, 2005)

*re jungle*

 Hey rocky wheres that little bitch bullwinkle  Cheers zuluoldfellabobsybaby remember rock dont say maybe say bobsybaby


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 15, 2005)

rock you are only confirming what i realy think of you how can you bag obees pics when you have only put a hand full of pics up that you did not even take ?
get a life mate and stop bagging other people


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 15, 2005)

> rock you are only confirming what i realy think of you how can you bag obees pics when you have only put a hand full of pics up that you did not even take ?
> get a life mate and stop bagging other people



exactly, obee has standout jungles of course there will be a reaction from not only him but a lot of people if you go around bagging them. lets see your jungles then rockhead.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 15, 2005)

> authentic pic...i swear....especially when my team is losing.


 Authentic my butt,maybe authentic as in you didn't have a simple auto setting instead of the Burnschernobyl setting :lol: Don't know hat you mean about teams losing there's no competition here but we can still have a discussion.

Quote michaelh wrote"Browns, not trying to start an arguement here(hope you dont mind me borrowing your disclaimer) but I know Paul well and Obee is right when he says he would never doctor an image. I am so sure of this that if you can prove that he has then I'll give you one of my Jungles from his line, you can even pick which one. quote"

Well you see the white doesn't bring out the true colour in my opinion makes it look mch brighter than in the flesh and i won't pull the pic up as it's pauls and there is also no way anyone at all can tell for sure he doctored or didn't but still the photo looked overdone and way too bright but a gorgeous looking animal.So if you can find anyone in the world who can tell if it's or any pic i can also post in a few secs which has been modified and nobody in the world could tell and that is fact.No arguements here and it's all about colour and how hard it can be to capture a true representaion,not having a go at Paul directly just the photo i'm not here to argue.

Some people definitely need to brush up on their camera skills even a cheap throw away job takes decent pics compared to the last they're shockers,sorry.


----------



## Pike01 (Oct 15, 2005)

yeah browns think he did it on purpose and was being sarcastic


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

Ha Ha Ha, ooooooh yeah I love it.!!!!!!! now now westie and small pinkthing, you dont have to have a cry too do yas.
Never said a word about the quality of some of his jungles, its the dodgy looking pics I was bagging and cause he kept going on and on adout them, well you now me I just cant help myself. Yeah Im the biggest prick youd ever want to meet and Im very bad sometimes because its fun. The reaction you get from some people just has me in fits. Im bored and when Im board Im bad.
Yeah when Browns finally gets here I ll get some TRUE pics happening.
Speaking of dodgy has anyone asked obee where his 4 original jungles came from.??? I know.!!!! Gee wonder if hell tell. :wink:


----------



## michaelh (Oct 15, 2005)

*my jungle.*

Sorry browns.. i didnt see any where that you said you were guessing. Seemed like you were making a statment in regards to pauls animal as if you knew what you were talking about.

Myself and my son help out at pauls place every saturday. I see hes jungles on a weekly basis and as most know am there and have helped take the pics of our animals for our site. Obee is right in regards to the camera he uses, The last lense that he got cost as much as the average bhp.
Im guessing you have never seen his animals. Many others have, im sure if he was having somthing to hide he wouldnt hold open invite bbq's where people freely browse through his collection. Maybe you should get in touch with him and come to the next one. Its being organised now, then you would be able to see first hand and then actually know what you are talking about in this instance.

Rock...What can i say..Nothing i Guess. boa said it all..


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

ooooooh yeah more ruffled feathers. Love it.


----------



## junglemad (Oct 15, 2005)

BROWNS said:


> > authentic pic...i swear....especially when my team is losing.
> 
> 
> Authentic my butt,maybe authentic as in you didn't have a simple auto setting instead of the Burnschernobyl setting :lol: Don't know hat you mean about teams losing there's no competition here but we can still have a discussion.
> ...


----------



## indicus (Oct 15, 2005)

Shaking my head; rolling my eye's....haha;
what a waste reading all this rubbish...
Lets be honest; you can tell a dodgy photo; when it's extreme!!!
How's it go; you can fool some of the people some of the time;
but not all of the people all the time....
Like it's been said; damn hard to capture true colour in jungles
who cares; come on, lets see more pictures; even dodgy ones will do...:roll: :lol: 
Haveing said that; some nice pic's just the same :wink:


----------



## The Rock (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree Indicus, and Im sorry, but Im bored as hell.
Like Ive said why does it matter what I think anyway.???
People need to stress less about what other people think, who the hell cares, I sure as hell dont.


----------



## olivehydra (Oct 15, 2005)

Jees guys,
Theyre only jungles, its not like we are talking about decent snakies like olives or waters :wink:


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 15, 2005)

O K kids settle down  let's make a decent thread out of this and get some pics happening, here's some of my jungles


----------



## JunglePython (Oct 15, 2005)

people need to do a manual white balance on their digital cameras
before taking pictures. Auto settings for white balance are iffy at best.

Man, is it just me or do jungles attract the dodgiest photos.

The first picture in this thread is a ripper. The white paper is pink!


----------



## pugsly (Oct 15, 2005)

I love APS...


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 16, 2005)

> Okay...I hate explaining things on my day off but I will try.
> My utilisation of the word 'swear' was as a pun ; swear as in profanity and swear as in on a stack of Bibles. Are you with me so far?
> 
> I don't give a stuff who posts what pics or what they do to them. I posted my yellow enhanced pic to show how easily doctoring can be done, and then a pic of the same snake with no doctoring.



No need to explain that to me i already said i can doctor a pic and make it look true still and nobody,and i say nobody can tell if it has been doctored or not.I would like to see a pic of the animal of Pauls on someones arm or hanging from a perch or something,that would give me a better idea of true colour than whitish background of course it's going to stand out like dogs balls.

Also i bet your last pic which isn't a great pic and i bet that animal is much nicer looking than the pic depicts.

I actually have a couple of adults from Paul and they were both very nice animal in their day complete opposites and still have great black and clean patterning so i'm not knocking his animals,he's been breeding them long enough to produce multi generation animals but what i'm getting atis a more natural shot i'm sure would give people a better idea or something to compare colour too instead white paper.I have a simple pic viewing programme and a camera that's worth a nice jungle and can get my pics to glow and look like that too but i really don't put much time into it i just leave the animal where it is and take a pic and crop it that's it.

That head shot of your Stone? animall is a cracker jungleland nice and natural.What type of camera do you use?


----------



## Jungleland (Oct 16, 2005)

I just use a cheapy kodak camera cx7330 which you can buy this days for under 200 bucks, it is not hard to use and cheap to buy, I'm no pro but my advise is to take a few shots and keep the ones that you're happy with, taking pics outside is also a bonus, here's a couple of indoor shots.

Let's just keep Jungle pictures coming


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 16, 2005)

I like both of those for different reasons..here's a couple more pics the first one's very similar to your last pic jland.







This one's as a yearling with i'm sure was one of the first crap digi cams no mcro etc but shows exact colour there.The second is of him now and he's gone a lovely rich gold colour.











A small 2.5 y.o female.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 16, 2005)

thought you wanted skin in the pics, so I put this one together






:lol: :lol:


----------



## Luke_G (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Animals.


----------



## basketcase (Oct 16, 2005)

this thread went to crap a while back. so heres a pic of a american kept jcp that blows all of the aussie ones out of the water...

originally posted on the bob clark forums by collin whitsett


----------



## junglemad (Oct 16, 2005)

Is that crossed with a Diamond Python there Basket? As to whether it blows the other Jungles posted in this thread and every other Aussie Jungle?
You need to get out more


----------



## basketcase (Oct 16, 2005)

i think its a 25 diamond/75 jungle mix.

it really is the best looking jungle ive ever seen. having said that im not a fan of regulation jungles or jaguar jungle or hypocalafagelisticshingingradioactive jungles.


----------



## The Rock (Oct 17, 2005)

coedred-, very nice trouser jungle indeed.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 17, 2005)

Baket,the pic of Pauls i'm mentionioning is a much nicer looking animal than that with the same yellow tipping, and yeah one hell of a Trouser snake looks like a sibling to the one of Pauls,really nice gold.


----------



## CodeRed (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah the trouser snake is one of Paul's. Paul called him Agro and has posted quite a few pics of him. Its the same snake as in my previous pics, just this time he was out in the sun and not stuck under fluros and red globes.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 17, 2005)

That diamond crossed one looks similar to one of Bigguys, he has some absolutely stunning jungles which easily match the US ones and are pure. I think there are heaps of great jungles around from BROWNS, Doc Roc, Krauss etc. Rock havent seen yours but im sure there also stunning, there is no point arguing over who's are better, lets just appreciate the various colours and patterns and remember each person has there own likes and dislikes when it comes to snakes..

Oh yeah and BROWNS, how many damn jungles ya have man!! Crikey I love em all!


----------



## Sdaji (Oct 17, 2005)

olivehydra said:


> Jees guys,
> Theyre only jungles, its not like we are talking about decent snakies like olives or waters :wink:



Quote of the month!  :lol:


----------



## obee (Oct 17, 2005)

hey guys nice photo's. rob,it would take a bigger better man than you to make me upset.lol.
i have nothing available or older animals to sell at this stage,thanks for the e-mails and pm's guys.when i do i'll just post another photo on this thread and let rob sell em for me. :wink:
keep em comin guys,theres some hot jungles out there.


----------



## westhamsc (Oct 17, 2005)

well seeing all these jungle's i still think Russell Grant has the best looking jungles around they simply blow my mind away but each to there own as i hate these slugs  :lol:


----------



## The Rock (Oct 18, 2005)

obee,- Not trying to upset you at all, just seeing how honest you are. You dont want to answer my question.? Gee I wonder why.!!!! Honesty is a good thing, you should maybe try it one day.


----------



## obee (Oct 20, 2005)

Rock any ? you have for me mate i will be happy to answer  As far as you wanting to accept the truth that is something you seem to have difficulty with mate.I have told the absolute truth.As everyone has been pointing out to me it is just totally a jealousy thing.So again I accept your spat of the green eyed monster as a compliment! :wink:


----------



## The Rock (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: ha ha ha ooooooooh yeah&lt; I love it. Oh yes Im just sooooo very jealous :lol: . Consdidering you have nothing I want as I have everything that I want, how the hell am I jealous. :lol: . But you can play with that thought if it makes you feel better cause it dont mean jack to me.
love
Rob


----------

